# Test hatch!



## mitzy123point

I set 48 eggs today in my new incubator for a test hatch! It had good reviews but was on the cheaper side but it was all I had available at the time so interested to see how well it works! It is an aceshin if anyone has any experience with this brand I would love to hear about it! 
But here are the eggs I think I have 9 bbs ameraucanas 
5 Easter eggers
10 dull spearmint 
13 barnyard mixes (cochin, Rhode Island Red, barnevelder and austrawhite all covered by a black ameraucana, so more Easter eggers)
3 welsummer ameraucanas 
And 8 olive eggers (marans ameraucanas)


----------



## robin416

I've never heard of it but then I've been out of hatching for a while. Even the cheapest incubators can be successful if the instruments used to measure temp and humidity is a high accuracy. 

So, 3/25 is set day? And what the heck are you doing up at 3AM?


----------



## mitzy123point

Just couldn't sleep  I hope I have a good success! I could really use the chick snuggles


----------



## robin416

You do know there's this addiction called hatching chicks. I can not tell you how many times someone would say they're done and next thing you know, they've got more in the bator. So, be prepared.

Some had it so bad they'd hatch for others just so they could hatch chicks.


----------



## mitzy123point

Lol that's the plan  I breed ameraucanas and my Broodys haven't been keeping up with orders this year


----------



## robin416

Now the truth comes out.


----------



## Sylie

I have a limit on how many birds I'm allowed to have and I'm not allowed roosters so I have never hatched chicks but I'm telling you, I would give my right arm to do it. I think it is the most interesting thing and I love to see the zipping and hear the little tiny peeps inside there (I watch videos lol). Someday, I swear, I will live where I can hatch! Mark my words! lol (I think I'm addicted and haven't even done it yet! Is there a support group for people like me?)


----------



## mitzy123point

It’s definitely an addiction I did one incubator hatch last year and then the incubator crapped out when I let someone borrow it (it was an older incubator) and then I had two broody hatches now I need so many more!!


----------



## robin416

Sylie said:


> I have a limit on how many birds I'm allowed to have and I'm not allowed roosters so I have never hatched chicks but I'm telling you, I would give my right arm to do it. I think it is the most interesting thing and I love to see the zipping and hear the little tiny peeps inside there (I watch videos lol). Someday, I swear, I will live where I can hatch! Mark my words! lol (I think I'm addicted and haven't even done it yet! Is there a support group for people like me?)


Yeah, it's called Chicken Forum.


----------



## mitzy123point

Now I’m worried! I got two humidity and temperature gages to put inside and none of the three have the same reading for humidity or temperature!


----------



## robin416

What are you using?


----------



## mitzy123point

I bought these on amazon and they were suggested for incubators. I'm praying the incubator reader is correct, the temperature gages are reading 99.5 on the incubator, 97 for one and 90 for the other one. Humidity is 50 on the incubator, 64 on one and 55 on the other


----------



## robin416

This what I used in my turn x: https://flukerfarms.com/digital-thermometer-hygrometer/

They have to be absolutely accurate since they're for reptiles that are very temp/humidity sensitive. Yes, it's pricey but you can depend on its accuracy.


----------



## mitzy123point

Thank you! False alarm  turned out I forgot to calibrate the new gages all is good now! All 3 match almost exactly (give or take a few points)


----------



## Sylie

Fantastic!! I'm so glad you got it figured out. Good luck with the hatch and pictures pictures pictures for us incubatorless followers!


----------



## mitzy123point

I'll post pictures whenever I candle!! I'm so excited!! What days does everyone candle?!?
I typically do day 5,10, and lock down. I did do a little candle today when I was freaking out about the humidity and all being off  but the two I did (day 2) looked like they were progressing! 
Here is a fresh egg








And one of the two from the incubator








And the other one








Ive noticed if you can see the yolk clear by day two that is usually a good sign but this is only about my 5th time candling an egg under 5 days


----------



## robin416

OH boy, there's going to be chick pics soon.


----------



## mitzy123point

I can’t wait!!!


----------



## Sylie

I'm so excited!! Thank you for these pics. What you said about the yolk being seen by day 5, I have no real experience but I candle an egg every now and then, just for kicks, I have no rooster so there will never be anything to see but just for fun, I give it a try. The eggs that I candle are always that day's eggs so they are never more than 1 day old and I have never seen the yolk so you may be onto something. I also never see those spots that are on the last 2 pics. 
I don't know why I feel the need to candle non fertile eggs lol maybe I'm secretly hoping for a virgin/miracle birth hahaha!


----------



## mitzy123point

I love candling eggs! I like to do it when I sell eggs cause you can sometimes see meat spots ahead of time, and most customers don't know what the heck they are  I am gonna pull one of the eggs from the pictures out to see the progress and I'll post pictures soon! I'm thinking I will be fully candling tomorrow depending on the progress of this one tonight! It's usually around day 5 I can see veins!


----------



## mitzy123point

Well this is a different one  couldn't remember which one I grabbed  but definitely seeing veins and a little bean! It's hard to see in the picture as it wanted to not focus


----------



## robin416

I didn't candle until day 7 most of the time. The very first time I saw the heartbeat I nearly dropped the egg. It was the neatest thing I'd ever seen.


----------



## mitzy123point

I decided after candling this one I'm going to wait to candle the rest until day 10 it was hard to find anything


----------



## robin416

Yeah, by day ten you know for certain if something is going on or not.


----------



## Sylie

oooo I can't wait!! pictures pictures!!


----------



## mitzy123point

I might have made a mistake?! It's day 5 going on 6, I candled about 6 random ones most I still can't fully tell but am definitely seeing light veins starting! 
Most look like these two! It's hard to see but their is at least for sure veins in the first one and I think in the second one two! Most had light veins.
















This one I am pretty sure is dead looks like a bit of a blood ring to me.








Now this one I believe is my mistake  I'm worried it was a double yolk or something crazy?! I've never seen anything like it? None of the other eggs look this dark! I candled everything before I set them and didn't notice a double yolk. It was collected the day of, but my gosh it is dark! It's a blue egg just like the others above, it's hard to tell because I was taking pictures and candling on my own  but it is FULL of veins! The entire egg is almost all dark?!it looks closer to day ten?!


----------



## Sylie

I don't see veins , what should I be looking for this early? (in order to see veins).


----------



## mitzy123point

I saw veins when candling  it sadly didn't show in the pictures well but most of the light ones had veins and eyes. It's crazy hard to candle with a phone and take a picture with a phone alone


----------



## mitzy123point

This is the chart I go by


----------



## robin416

I'm not seeing them either Sylie so it's not you. 

On that last one, any chance it got missed and the girls kept laying in the same spot starting incubation?

I know down here in the south it gets so warm eggs start developing without the help of the hens.


----------



## mitzy123point

Sadly no chance, I candled all of them before incubating and with the quarantine collecting eggs has been one of the only things I get to do  I wish I could get better quality pictures. I'll have a helper for day 10 candling


----------



## Sylie

I"ll be waiting for day 10! Maybe I can see something then


----------



## mitzy123point

Well candled last night and 20/48 were still alive 4 had died and the others looked not to be fertilized (kinda expected that with the rooster having over 20 hens until my new rooster is grown) but these 20 are going strong! The one that was really dark did die, and it looked like there was two chicks developing  I will post pictures later today


----------



## robin416

Since you were expecting to see unfertilized eggs that's actually a good percentage going on to hatch.


----------



## mitzy123point

Yeah definitely! And the ones that didn't develop were the girls who he doesn't really love  but separated him with them for a week and all the eggs I've cracked are fertilized now so I'll put some of theirs in when these hatch.


----------



## robin416

You did say you have homes for all this hatching, didn't you?


----------



## Sylie

*waits for pictures *


----------



## robin416

Sylie said:


> *waits for pictures *


LOL


----------



## mitzy123point

Ok as promised here is some pictures  I could see all 20 remaining chicks moving! (Sadly my phone does not like to focus on eggs )


----------



## robin416

That couple extra days made quite a difference. Sylie is going to be so pleased.


----------



## mitzy123point

Yeah! I wish I could get a video, it’s so amazing watching the little chick move in there! You can see one of the full chicks in the picture but it’s hard to tell since you can’t see it moving.


----------



## robin416

Seeing that tiny little heartbeat is probably the most amazing thing I experienced when doing the bator hatchings.


----------



## mitzy123point

Definitely


----------



## janamsingh

hope 2 see good chicken photos


----------



## mitzy123point

Thought I'd do a post of what eggs are left and their parents
This is Dwayne the Cock Johnson he is a pure black ameraucana and is the dad of all of the eggs








First hen is May she is an Easter egger she has 1/2 eggs still alive (her other passed early on)









Next is Hawk she is an Easter egger as well she has 2/3 still growing (her third was the one developing twins) her two still alive were pictures 1 and 3 of the last post! I've hatched two of her eggs with Dwayne in the past (some of you might remember) but one was pure white and one was solid black!









This is Bean, I have 1/1 of her eggs developing! She is an olive egger









This is Beans full sister Java and she still has 2/2 in the incubator! Also a olive egger









This is Echo she is an olive egger and her chicks will be sex linked! 5/5









This is Delta (echos full sister) also a sexlinked producing olive egger. 2/2









This is Heidi an Austrawhite and she has 2/2








Sydney is a white cochin (hatchery quality) and she has 3/3 still developing








Red is a Rhode Island Red also hatchery quality and she has 1/4 in the incubator (the other 3 were a bit older and didn't seem to develop)








Chicky Minaj is a barnevelder and also has 1/4 left (same with red they were a bit older and didn't look to have developed)


----------



## robin416

You've got far more chickens than I realized. Some of those eggs are humongous! 

I don't see any red in Dwayne or Java, I'll interested to see what color their peeps are.


----------



## mitzy123point

Yes! Java and Bean are actually dwaynes daughters  I know some people don't approve but from what I've heard one generation should effect them much. When Java was a chick she was black and white just the cutest thing (Bean was solid brown) I currently have 23 chickens with about 40 coming from some Npip tested farms and then these 20 hatching  I have an addiction 








Here's baby java 








And baby Bean


----------



## robin416

Yeah, you can get away with it at least once. If anything pops up then you know not to do it again.

You have 40 more coming? I thought you were hatching to provide birds to those that want them. How did you end up with 40 more on the way?


----------



## mitzy123point

Lol I'm working on some new breeds! I'm getting some more mottled houdans and bcm and of course had to get a few more bbs ameraucanas to add to my existing flock! 
All of these chicks are already sold! Just adding so I will have more breeds and some extra roosters  luckily the 40 are straight run so I'll have some roos to choose from and will sell off the rest. I will be able to dwindle it down to a good roo of each breed and a few good hens!


----------



## janamsingh

hawk the easter egger is very beautiful chicken, but i have never seen such a hen in my life. maybe because we don't have such hens here. maybe next year spring we have a 'murghi contest' (chicken contest) and i might be able to see one such bird in that contest.


----------



## robin416

Which hen are you talking about, janam?


----------



## Sylie

*giggles with excitement* oooooo!!! baby pictures! I saw the chick in that one picture, I was so excited!! omg omg omg. I can't wait to see more!


----------



## robin416

It's so nice someone can make your day with baby pics.


----------



## Sylie

I am easily amused apparently lol


----------



## robin416

That's a good thing to know.


----------



## Sylie

hehe


----------



## janamsingh

robin416 said:


> Which hen are you talking about, janam?


3rd photo on the top. the brown hen carrying a beautiful haircut


----------



## mitzy123point

Hawk has been one of my favorites forever!! She's a character for sure! She always is the first to come yell at me for food 








Are you talking about the cheeks?!
Over half my flock has that! (Dwayne, bean and Java have them too) these are some of my favorite cheeked pictures!


----------



## mitzy123point

I’m so glad I’m not the only one excited about these babies!! I’m gonna candle one last time for lock down and then babies!! 10 days until hatching!!


----------



## janamsingh

mitzy123point said:


> I'm so glad I'm not the only one excited about these babies!! I'm gonna candle one last time for lock down and then babies!! 10 days until hatching!!


wow maam they are so beautiful, alhumdulillah. words cannot explain my feelings. i have never seen such hen in my life. maybe we would have a few such hens in our entire country. especially that little one perched on your finger is so adorable. it can be a facebook profile picture lolz. it is so amazing.

my favorite pics would be
2nd picture : the sun in the background gives it a nice look
6th picture : where the mama hen is almost demanding for food i guess
10th picture : she poses for the picture
12th picture : selfie mood

very sweet of you


----------



## mitzy123point

Thank you!! I really love them!! Their little cheeks and beards make me happy and their blue eggs too


----------



## robin416

The nice thing about these birds is that they can all live together. Not like the Aseels that can not. 

Most of the birds that Mitzy posted are called Easter Eggers.


----------



## janamsingh

robin416 said:


> The nice thing about these birds is that they can all live together. Not like the Aseels that can not.
> 
> Most of the birds that Mitzy posted are called Easter Eggers.


i would try to find easter egger in lahore. but it would be difficult.


----------



## robin416

janamsingh said:


> i would try to find easter egger in lahore. but it would be difficult.


Unh uh, you don't need anymore right now.


----------



## janamsingh

robin416 said:


> Unh uh, you don't need anymore right now.


you are right


----------



## robin416

You're falling into that chicken addiction trap. It's hard, really hard to fight it.


----------



## janamsingh

robin416 said:


> You're falling into that chicken addiction trap. It's hard, really hard to fight it.


i guess so. but this easter egger is very adorable. can't resist this one. but it will not be easy to find one. we have tollinton market in our city. it is the biggest birds market in lahore. so maybe after this lockdown is over, i would visit that market to find one of these. maybe i would not buy it yet because of lack of space, but at least i could see one up close.


----------



## mitzy123point

The only Easter egger is Hawk  the rest (other than the black and white one) were true blue and black ameraucanas. The black and white one is a mottled houdan. They're definitely all fun though


----------



## janamsingh

mitzy123point said:


> The only Easter egger is Hawk  the rest (other than the black and white one) were true blue and black ameraucanas. The black and white one is a mottled houdan. They're definitely all fun though


oh ok ... 
mottled houdan (the white one) is also very cute. i wonder how mottled houdan breed with aseel would come out to be?


----------



## mitzy123point

Hmmm  that would be interesting to see!


----------



## janamsingh

maybe i would have to get one egg of easter shipped from usa. but i guess shipment cost would be very high


----------



## robin416

That and you can't just ship stuff like that without government permission.


----------



## janamsingh

robin416 said:


> That and you can't just ship stuff like that without government permission.


oh ok. i didn't think of that at all.


----------



## robin416

Yeah, they're really strict about that. You have to jump through a bunch of hoops on both sides of the oceans to get permission. Get caught doing it without permission could land you in a heap of trouble.


----------



## mitzy123point

Hopefully you'll be able to find something like them there


----------



## janamsingh

hopefully


----------



## robin416

First our world needs to get back to normal. It can't happen soon enough.


----------



## janamsingh

inshaa ALLAH everything will be fine soon


----------



## mitzy123point

So true!!


----------



## robin416

And we'll see baby pics form Mitzy because she's so good about posting them.


----------



## janamsingh

robin416 said:


> And we'll see baby pics form Mitzy because she's so good about posting them.


agree with you.
especially that little chick perched on her finger, it was adorable.


----------



## mitzy123point

I have no one else to share my baby pictures with  at least you all appreciate them


----------



## robin416

No one else? 

We are a chicken forum so we have a particular interest in everything having to do with our outside birds. Even some inside birds have stories to tell.


----------



## mitzy123point

Lol yes!!! All my family is just not interested in animals


----------



## robin416

Yeah, my hubs wasn't all that excited either. Until my little d'Uccles would come visit us on the porch. The little girl would jump up in his lap and talk to him a mile a minute. The little roo would crow and nearly burst our eardrums.


----------



## janamsingh

mitzy123point said:


> Lol yes!!! All my family is just not interested in animals


same here, my family members are also not that much interested in pets. had they been supportive, my house would have been a mini zoo. lolz


----------



## robin416

Hard to do there, janam. Not sure the city would approve of having a llama living in your courtyard.


----------



## mitzy123point

That's the hard part for me  I live on 7 acres  3 cows all pregnant and my 21 chickens plus my dog and tortoise  my sisters both have a cat


----------



## robin416

3 pregnant cows? I take it breeding happened late in the year. We've got calves all over the place and have had for a couple of months now.


----------



## mitzy123point

I bred them to be due in May and June. I was hoping they would be fresh for fair and then I wouldn't have to have them too much in milk during winter. I've had a few calves born in September-March and was always worried they were gonna freeze


----------



## robin416

You live where winter is major. I always hate to see babies born in the middle of winter in areas like yours. I know sometimes it's an oops but still why have babies dropping when the temps are near zero on purpose?


----------



## mitzy123point

Yeah luckily in Washington it’s not horrible but I’ve had a few calves born in snow and wouldn’t do it again poor little buggers.


----------



## robin416

That's got to be a hard start for those born in the intense cold.

How many months will yours have to fill out before you see serious cold weather?


----------



## mitzy123point

We usually don’t get snow until December or January so they’ll be about 6-8 months old and weaned


----------



## robin416

That's not bad at all. I figured you were snow bound  by October or November. Since WA state has so many different climates it's hard to know which one someone lives in.


----------



## mitzy123point

Yeah it’s not too extreme here. I like having them late spring because it gets really wet here and I’ve had a few problems with naval ill


----------



## robin416

Your spot sounds more like the kind of climate I would be tolerant of. I can't do the extreme cold or heat anymore. But then I really don't want to sell so I guess I better resign myself to the heat.


----------



## mitzy123point

Lol yeah it's pretty good here just always rainy


----------



## janamsingh

robin416 said:


> Hard to do there, janam. Not sure the city would approve of having a llama living in your courtyard.


haha. yes you are right. i guess the best deterrent that the officials have placed is that they have imposed heavy duties on import of exotic birds and animals. the duties are so high that maybe we have to sell our place to get some exotic bird. 
and i am not much sure about the economics behind such duties, maybe they aim to shun smuggling of these birds. but bearing in mind that such import would harm the birds (because they might not be suitable for my city having a pollution level greater than a few countries combined) its good that they have imposed such duties.


----------



## robin416

That's not something I would think of, what pollution damage could be done to animals. Although if you think about it, it's affecting you and the people too. 

It is very expensive to ship anything like an animal or hatching eggs to any other country. There is great concern about bringing in foreign diseases. So, it's just not your country charging high fees, it's everywhere.


----------



## janamsingh

robin416 said:


> That's not something I would think of, what pollution damage could be done to animals. Although if you think about it, it's affecting you and the people too.
> 
> It is very expensive to ship anything like an animal or hatching eggs to any other country. There is great concern about bringing in foreign diseases. So, it's just not your country charging high fees, it's everywhere.


i never thought about diseases. nice point. you are right, allowing such birds and eggs may also bring diseases which could impact us


----------



## robin416

Having been in the chicken raising business for a while I learned a lot about stuff like that.


----------



## janamsingh

i will learn a few points from you i suppose


----------



## robin416

That's what we're all here to do. I learn something from someone most days. I've learned a great deal from you in our discussions. I learn neat stuff from Mitzy with some of the pics she posts.


----------



## janamsingh

robin416 said:


> That's what we're all here to do. I learn something from someone most days. I've learned a great deal from you in our discussions. I learn neat stuff from Mitzy with some of the pics she posts.


i will take it as a compliment. thanks.
and mitzy's photos of chickens were awesome


----------



## mitzy123point

Aww thank you!! I will make sure to post pictures when I candle in 4 days for lock down! And then when they hatch!! I expect most to have fuzzy cheeks and at least a few to have fuzzy feet!


----------



## robin416

Where are the fuzzy feet coming from? I'm losing track now of who all you have in the mix for parentage.


----------



## mitzy123point

I have I believe 3? Cochin ameraucana crosses!


----------



## robin416

This is a first cross? Then yeah, I'd think there's going to be some fuzzy feet or legs.


----------



## mitzy123point

Yeah, she’s hatchery quality so not super fluffy but should have the feet fluff as long as they hatch! Heck even java and bean have a little feet fluff from their marans mama’s


----------



## robin416

I keep forgetting about Marans. Probably because I never had any. But you might have just answered a question for another poster by mentioning Marans.


----------



## mitzy123point

Lock down is tomorrow


----------



## robin416

Here we go, all the waiting is almost over.


----------



## mitzy123point

Officially in lockdown! 3 days till hatch! All 20 were alive and well! This is the best I could do  but I will post plenty of pictures on hatching day!








Trying to post a picture of the eggs in lockdown but it's not letting me


----------



## robin416

All 20, that's awesome. 

I need to know about the pic posting thing. I've got one other forum member having issues.


----------



## mitzy123point

For me it said it was an "adult image "  it is literally just my incubator with eggs in it


----------



## robin416

LOL I think I've heard it all now. Was the pic labeled or titled? 

The other is that it was missing and extension. But I'll let those in control know the other may not be an isolated incident.


----------



## mitzy123point

Ok  no labels on it I sent them a message but not sure if that will do anything from me at least


----------



## robin416

It might take time, this virus has affected those that keep the system up and running.


----------



## mitzy123point

Completely understandable


----------



## Sylie

*giggles* I'm so excited!!! We have to get your able to post the pics before hatch day! I would hate to miss that!


----------



## mitzy123point

Here's the incubator set up! Yay it let me upload it!! Chicks due in 2 days!


----------



## robin416

Let's keep our fingers crossed that it will continue letting you upload pics. 

Start listening, you just might hear a little talking coming from those eggs.


----------



## mitzy123point

At least 3 pips this morning! And lots of chirping  so excited to see little babies!


----------



## robin416

No sooner than I said to listen the little buggers have decided it's time to join the world.


----------



## mitzy123point

3 chicks so far! There are other pips I believe, it seems one section is hatching so I'm wondering if that area is warmer somehow  they aren't supposed to pip until tonight so not too worried but here's the littles so far


----------



## mitzy123point

Here is the first 3! Had to move them as they were picking at one of the ones hatching and I saw blood 
This is a Heidi baby 1/2 (both of her eggs have hatched) so these are Austrawhite x ameraucanas 








Here's the second one of Heidis 








The third and last so far is from chicky minaj (barnevelder) and I'm in love! It has a black spot over one eye 
























They were all put right back in the incubator after their pictures and being leg banded they were just put in a compartment with no other eggs, they are all snuggling together and the egg that was being pecked and bleeding doesn't look too damaged


----------



## mitzy123point

4th one has now hatched! It’s Mays and looks to have chipmunk stripes but it’s brand new so not sure.


----------



## robin416

Yep, my favorite so far is the love of your life. I have a thing for black and white so of course it would be a favorite of mine. 

It is possible, even with forced air incubators to have warmer spots. Not supposed to be someone way back checked, found that the outside edges were still cooler than the center.


----------



## mitzy123point

Yeah I'm guessing that's the thing now 5 chicks hatched and 5 pipped! The back corner hasn't pipped yet so once these pips hatch all move those up
Here's fluffy pictures of the silver cause I'm in love 
















This is one of the new hatches (mays baby) 
























Haven't gotten a picture of the other one (reds baby) but it's solid black like the other two. All five in the front box have officially hatched and I moved up the eggs from the back box and there is now 3 pips, and 2 in the other front box!


----------



## robin416

How many are left to hatch now? 

Do you really have homes for the peeps? Or?


----------



## mitzy123point

All peeps have homes  although I might end up having to keep the silver one  5/20 hatched at least 6 pips now if not more, haven't checked too much! They're supposed to hatch today the other 5 are over achievers.


----------



## mitzy123point

Here is the most recent hatch (got a picture or two ) it hatched about 4 this morning!


----------



## robin416

Seeing all the little ones makes a day brighter. This is when I really miss the hatching I used to do. 

Do you mean chicky minaj?


----------



## mitzy123point

So glad I could Make someones day a little better

Yes  the silver chick is Chicky Minaj's chick! (The one I want to keep) I'm so curious to see what it will end up looking like!

I'm slacking on pictures  there is 8 chicks now as well as 6 more pips!

Chicky Minaj has one hatch (silver/blue)
Heidi Plume has had both chicks hatch (solid black)
May had her chick hatch (chipmunk one)
Red had her one hatch (solid black)
Echo has had one of 5 hatch, with another one pipped (solid black, not pictured yet)
Delta has had one of 2 hatch, one pipped (solid black, not pictured)
Hawk has had one hatch with the other pipped (not pictured and too wet to see color)
2/3 of Sydney's piped 
1/2 of Java's pipped


----------



## robin416

You are forgiven because you're keeping my favorite of those that have hatched so far. I'm curious to see what it will hang on to when it gets it's big bird feathers too.


----------



## mitzy123point

I'm hopefully keeping it  I think if I don't get a broody by the time the others leave I'll have to sell it  I can't keep 2 chicks  so hopefully mamma broody happens fast!


----------



## robin416

Keep it and sell the others? Or if you're not particularly attached to one of the older girls sell her? Although if I remember right they all have names which means they aren't going anywhere.


----------



## mitzy123point

definitely would be just keeping it and not selling another one  I love them all way too much! But my only thing is I would have to keep two because you can't raise one alone  that's why I'm praying for a broody!


----------



## mitzy123point

Up to 12 chicks now but ones not looking great  it still hasn't fully absorbed its yolk and lot a bit of blood


----------



## mitzy123point

I hate to ask this but how can you humanly put a chick down  the one that was looking rough has about 2 inches worth of intestines hanging out today


----------



## robin416

Ah, they're going straight to their new homes. I hadn't thought about that.

I always had a tough time with those that didn't hatch well.


----------



## mitzy123point

Well it's done  it went very peacefully I did it in a tupaware bin so it wouldn't suffocate, and it just laid it's head down slowly and closed it's eyes and was gone very fast. I hope I never have to do it again but if so I will do this again.


----------



## robin416

It is one of the toughest things we ever have to do raising them. It especially hurts when they are so little. hugs girl, I know it was hard to lose it.


----------



## mitzy123point

Thanks  
On a lighter side here is some of the now 13 (14 if the other made it) there is still one more pip and 5 that haven't done anything that I saw last.


----------



## robin416

You saved the best for last. I love that color.

How do you keep those little twerps still long enough to get such good pics. I was awful at it.


----------



## mitzy123point

Lol they are actually fairly mellow  they're all just well behaved  but it definitely takes patience! 
I'm loving the white one with fluffy feet and have a second one drying in the incubator!
I want to keep the silver one and the black one with the white chest and sorta silver coloring








This one and the silver one!


----------



## robin416

I'm glad I'm not in your shoes having to choose who to keep. Most of the time I kept mine until Mom was done raising them.


----------



## mitzy123point

That's what I typically do too  I wish I had a broody so I could do the same, and I pulled the trigger and bought a new incubator  a brinsea 56 ex. I'm hoping to start getting into the business of hatching and thought go big or go home  I'm only slightly regretting it. But I was frustrated that I can't see through this one


----------



## robin416

There are people who do that. Just don't do it in the late Summer/Fall when people are looking to rehome their excess. This virus thing has the demand artificially high right now too.


----------



## mitzy123point

Yes! I have been fighting people off who want to buy laying hens  with this virus everyone decided it's time to be a farmer. I just say I only sell to people who have at least 1 year of experience  that makes them mad.


----------



## robin416

I did that with people who bought from me, do you have adequate housing? If not, then I couldn't sell to them.


----------



## mitzy123point

Same! I made that mistake before


----------



## robin416

And you know what's going to happen with all these people that have no clue jumping in to get chickens in a panic. Just like they jumped on the backyard chicken bandwagon.


----------



## mitzy123point

Exactly


----------



## mitzy123point

3 chicks went to their new homes the others will too in the next few days! Here are the three that left


----------



## robin416

I'll bet their humans were happy to receive them.


----------



## mitzy123point

So happy! I think for now I am going to be keeping the silver one and one of the white cochins as the white one started getting splayed legs, and of course it needs a buddy


----------



## robin416

Oh no. I hope it doesn't get bad. And of course you're right, it needs a buddy. You can always rehome it later. Or not since you'll probably name it.


----------



## mitzy123point

Exactly  that's the plan  the splayed leg isn't bad and I caught it very fast! Already seeing good improvement! It's starting to stand and walk. I'm taking it out for therapy a few times a day. It was just walking on its elbows and sleeping. Since I put the bandage on it can fully stand and walk a few steps. Sometimes it even stays standing and this is just after a few hours!


----------



## robin416

I had one that splay legged as a chick. I got it back up on its feet. After it had reached a more adult size it happened again. To be honest I don't remember what I did. I know I didn't try to treat it, I either gave it to another breeder or took it to my vet to be put down.


----------



## mitzy123point

Aww I'm sorry that happened. I've had two others who had it a few years back and I couldn't tell you exactly what happened to them cause I forgot who they were  none have had the problem in adult hood. This chick didn't exactly have splayed legs it was more having trouble walking. So I did the bandages so it could keep its legs under it and wouldn't develop splayed legs from trying to figure it out, I have faith that in a day or two I will be able to take them off!


----------



## robin416

At the time I didn't even know it could recur. I was disappointed when it happened again but I was pretty certain that even if I could fix it again it wouldn't stay fixed.


----------



## mitzy123point

Yeah if it reoccurred it might need a permanent brace


----------



## robin416

I can't imagine that even being doable with an adult bird. There was something there that couldn't be seen that was a birth defect that couldn't be overcome enough.


----------



## mitzy123point

Darn  I'm sorry


----------



## robin416

It's all part of it. Not easy to face when it happens but if we want them to be in our lives we have to accept there will be problems.


----------



## mitzy123point

Well all of the chicks are at their new homes aside from the silver and the cochin although they are at their home as they're going to be staying here


----------



## robin416

LOL At least you did rehome most of the hatch. If all the eggs had hatched did you have homes for them too?


----------



## mitzy123point

Yep all 20 had homes  these ones just needed to stay


----------



## robin416

What are you going to do to fulfill the last of those that wanted peeps? Hatch more?


----------



## mitzy123point

Luckily the person that reserved the chicks that didn't hatch never paid ... or even replied


----------



## mitzy123point

I realized I never posted pictures of the cochin I'm keeping and of course here's some more pictures of the blue.
This is Melbourne AKA Melly ( mom is Sydney)
































The bandage was removed yesterday and she is walking great
This is Chickira (for now) her mom is Chicky Minaj
































And one of them together cause they're just so dang cute!


----------



## robin416

Well that worked out. 

No power here Really bad storm last night.


----------



## robin416

You know it's amazing how much they change as they become adults. I never would have known the one was a Cochin. And hurray for being able to get around on it's own again.


----------



## mitzy123point

Im so excited to set my new incubator!  already missing chicks and I still have 5  3 are going to their new homes tomorrow and the other two are staying here! I will update as the feather out!


----------



## robin416

Oh oh, chicken math and an incubator are a dangerous combination.


----------

